# Its that time again



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Tried 

Keith Michaels £???? Said they could not better the 2 below

Adrain Flux £874 Quote

A Plan £1076 Renewal

Insured at the moment with A plan so told them about Adrain Flux and they said they would match it. 

Awaiting paperwork confirmation 

So its A Plan comes up trumps for me 

Best regards Alan


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Alan,

If the paperwork's not complete yet, give JasonO a call. He's just finalising a deal for the GTROC and might be able to help.

John


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

I,ll PM him John but I,ll doubt if they could beat that for a London postcode.
Best regards Alan


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Alan,
I've replied to your PM, I think you may be surprised


----------



## V-Technician (Feb 28, 2003)

Dont you love it when "A Plan" comes together?

....sorry


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

It ended up being £909 with £500 excess 
Best regards Alan


----------

